# How to flat band your Alley Cat (pics)



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been wanting to put a regular flat band set on my Alley Cat for a while now. So today, after seeing Pawpaws attachment using blow dart ends, I decided to apply it to my Alley Cat. The darts ends were a little small for the holes, so I added a short length of Tex's heavy tube to fatten them up a bit. After just a few test shots they seem to hold very well. Here is a brief explanation of how it is done.
Roll up the flat band, stub it into the fork, place the dart in the rolled up band on the protruding side, and then pull the dart/band up tight to the fork. Try it a couple times and you'll get the idea. Maybe a better one.  Good luck.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice idea my friend......OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea tweaking the cone head with the tube!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work! Seems more convenient than making loop-ended flats.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

great! Ill have to try something like this.

Thanks!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank´s for this inspiration mate!


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

Nice trick.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks. I've been looking for plugs that will fit the Alley Cat. I'll see if I can find some dart ends....or something similar. I'd like to have a slingshot of this design made with flat bands in mind. Maybe just a small screw on band clamp would suffice.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

JR - look for powder coating tube plugs - they're usually made from silicone rubber - should work for you.

or

Blind expansion nuts.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks. I've been looking for plugs that will fit the Alley Cat. I'll see if I can find some dart ends....or something similar. I'd like to have a slingshot of this design made with flat bands in mind. Maybe just a small screw on band clamp would suffice.


Check out Amazon. Several options but this sample set might be something to consider if you don't know the size you need. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XYD2760/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

